# System Six low profile headset cover



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Does anyone know where you can get low profile top bearing covers for the System Six? I've changed stems and want the headset to look less odd. I don't have a dealer near me


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

just take the cap off there is a bearings cap under the big cone.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Thats the Super not the system and that would only with with 0 spacers.

The piece you're lookin' for in the reducer, made from aluminum, that tapers the massive HT of the system down to make it look better with a standard stem...... correct?

If that's the case, contact Starnut, I hear he has like 10 in his desk drawer :wink:

Stranut


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

Dude... could you self promote any more???



P.S. Learn to ride in the cold, it will make you a man.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

what happens when it's not cold ? Still gotta ride, and you're not tricking me into coming up for that race.

I feel bad for the guy. I have the part that he needs :lol:


Starnut


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

41 is not cold. FYI, its 33F and 20mph winds right now. It will feel like home to you, if you had a pair.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

I forgot to say I'm in the UK


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971

*Dr.Cannondale*


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

primalcarl said:


> Does anyone know where you can get low profile top bearing covers for the System Six? I've changed stems and want the headset to look less odd. I don't have a dealer near me


If you mean the alu top cover for the bearings, I'm looking at one hanging on my bulletin board right now.
I'll send it to you if it's what you need...


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

backinthesaddle I'll pm you


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

primalcarl said:


> backinthesaddle I'll pm you


Gotcha...:thumbsup:


----------

